# Pentium 4 CPU average temperature?



## Chip718 (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi. I am trying to find out what an average temperature for a Intel Pentium 4 Processor should be. According to Everest Pro My Motherboard (Intel Bonanza) 35°C (95°F) and the CPU 45 °C (113 °F), but when I encode video or run a scan my CPU goes to about 52°C (125°F) . I am not sure if this is normal or not. Any info will be appreciated?


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Those temps are acceptable for a pentium. Mine runs in the low 30's and with a load in the mid 40's but it is also very loud.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i like temps around 45-55 myself.
(of course cooler is always better, but if it's 45-55, no worries)

the p4 will clock down at a certain temp, so it's not a good idea to go above 65 or it may begin to throttle.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Without going into great detail, what you are seeing is normal temperatures. We usually see the at-rest temps from 35c to 42c, and under stress in the 50s centigrade range. I would be very concerned if your stress temp exceeded 63c, but your CPU is equipped to handle even above that. If it gets above that, you need to look at cooling applications to address the issue. Hope this helps.

Addendum: Again, I am the slowest typist of this group and I am still typing while super and walt post. Anyhow, we all said about the same thing in different terms. Have a great day.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

You want to avoid reaching the maximum temperature, for Intel P4's it averages about 70ºC (lowest 63º, highest 78º, mobiles are higher). 

You can check your particular CPU maximum temperature at this site...

Processor Electrical Specifications


.


----------

